# Austrian motorway vignette



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI I am off to Austria again this year not been for two years need advice on motorway Vignette, I have a swift royale 630 not been over with before MLW 3400kg plated on van, have read might be idea to have van weighed to prove weight to authorites out there if stopped, do i need to weigh van fully loaded as when we travel 5 people 5 bicycles bike rack etc your advice would be of great help to me Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi rednev and welcome to the site,

I've moved your post here, a more relevant forum for your question, hope you don't mind.

Have a look here;

http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/overseas/european_tolls_results.jsp?country=Austria

These prices are for vehs with a MGW of 3500 kg, your MGW obviously comes into this category at 3400kg and should be printed on the veh plate. I would think that would keep the Austrian authorities happy. Be careful not to exceed this weight with all your gear onboard though, maybe a trip to the weighbridge fully loaded would give you peace of mind.

Anything over 3500kg and you're into 'go-box' territory, very expensive!

pete.

pete.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

*Austian vignette*

Hi Pete thanks for your speedy reply will have that trip one weekend down to local weighbridge Paul.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Austrian highway- watcher looks at first in your papers, if you vehicle is under 3,5t in the vehicle registration ( like in Switzerland ).
But I hear from german mh. drivers , that they often make weight controlling.
If your mh is a declared as + 3,5t you must buy for 5 € a go-box on the border, but only if you use the highways, not for other roads..but attention some roads end in highways like by the tunnel of Landeck...or to Arlberg valley.


Tschuess,

duc


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

*Austian Vignette*

HI Thanks for your reply but the problem is that British Registration documents do not show weights for motorhomes as may be in other countries,this is what I under stand cause the problems when you are stopped in Austria, Paul.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

no weight in your registration or other papers ???I can´t believe that... :evil: 

But you can look to the serial chassis number apposed on the mh or in the engine room, if you have perhaps have an ALKO chassis.

Tschuess,

duc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

rednev is correct Duc,

There is no reference to vehicle weights on UK registration documents. The option is on the form but our authorities chose not to enter details here. Why, I don't know.

pete.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi together,

When you buy a mh... you surly become a certificate of homologation...from the factory with all data..p.ex. for the immatriculation, insurance, technical control, engine pollution all ??? years and so on...
Make you a difference between 3,5t and over with driver licenses like by us ?

Other countries, other laws...

Salut,

duc


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI We do have on british motorhomes a place under the bonnet which sates are kerb side weight and the MGW this is all you have to go on, no written down weight limit paperwork you can produce ,are limits to what size of vehicle we can drive is different this is recorded on our driving license and has nothing to do with the motorhome.Paul


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi leduc your English is much better than My German

Cant say for MH's as my vehicle is a van conversion of a French make and has a MGW on the papers

However All UK commercials have a VIN plate that gives the weights etc
which indicate the maximum weight for the vehicle, Max Train Weight (max weight of vehicle and any trailer)

There is space on our documents for the weight information but it is often not filled in


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

*V5 docs*

Hi all, I have first hand experience of the "GOBOX rip off campers scheme", so I have a little idea of what I'm talking about.
We bought a new Autotrail Cheyenne 696G last year from Spinney Motorhomes. The plate in the engine compartment shows mgw as 3500kgs, however Autotrail has upgraded the chassis to 3850kgs and has another engine plate fitted along side the makers plate. Also the V5 shows that the vehicle is not now rated as PLG (private light goods), but as a private HGV. The V5 also shows the mgw as 3850kgs, this is what the Austrian toll authorities based there decision on when they fined me 220 euros plus 50 euros for the box.
Hope this helps, full story in this months MMM letters, Gobox 2, Peter Williams, Wrexham. 
By the way, I did email the Austrian Toll Authorities and had my 220 euros refunded.
Happy Camping

Pete and Jay


----------

